# Six weeks in Greece - We're off!



## Autoquest

After all the planning, packing, personal admin and anticipation the time to go is upon us    We have just weighed the van which came in at 20 kgs under max and now we're off... Six weeks touring Greece - What an adventure! We feel like little kids mounting an expedition!

Thanks to everyone who has advised us on where to go and what to see, especially Don who's help has been outstanding.

We plan a quick blast to Venice via Koln, Munich and the Brenner, one day in Venice before we set sail for Patras (a little apprehensive about the bunfight when loading for the deck crossing 8O ) and then anti-clockwise around the Peloppenese taking in the beaches and the antiquities (in that order). We are particularly looking forward to the Diakofto railway trip but I hear that it might still be closed for repairs, just my luck  the corinth canal, mystras, the Mani and all the rest - we'll be there... and when it's all over? a quick trip via Ancona to Fussen for a few days visiting schloss neuschwanstein.

See you all in October... 8)


----------



## 104477

Kalo sas taxidhi.


----------



## Jagman

Best wishes for a great trip - bon voyage (can't do Greek)


----------



## geraldandannie

Sounds like a brilliant trip. Have a great time, and take lots of photos :wink:

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

watch how you mix with the οἱ πολλοί


----------



## bobandjane

Hi what a great time you are going to have, I think it's most peoples dream, we use to fly there twice a year and love the greek food, so there is a couple of tips for you, don't eat too much don't drink too much and drive in the middle of the road and keep blowing your hooter.We found there are a lot of Tortoises on the roads on the main land so watch out for those and they are hot on speed limits with the camera. Hope you have a great time. Bob. 



:blob: :blob:


----------



## Telbell

Have a great time-looking forward to the "debrief" :lol:


----------



## hmh

Have a great trip!
Next Wednesday we also leave for six weeks in Greece (well, four in Greece and a weeks gentle trek across Italy each way). Ferry from Ancona - Igoumenitsa and then a drift down the west coast to the Peloponese, hope to see you at some stage (and hopefully not coming the other way on a blind bend)! Return ferry Patras - Ancona at a date to be notified.
Very  impressed you weighed the van before departure. I guess that's the correct way to proceed but I'm never that organised and the basic optimism I was born with overrides such sensible precautions. 
I look forward to swapping notes / photos on return.


----------



## Tucano

It's all Greek to me !! have a great time,
Norman


----------



## carolgavin

Byeee sweetie missin ya already!! Have a great time!


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Kalo taxidhi Autoquest, I wish we could go across to Greece but health problems are holding me back, I promised our relations in Athens that we would go over in the motorhome in the next couple of years.

All being well it is off to France and Spain early next year.

Greece maybe in winter 2009/10.


----------



## geraldandannie

Humber-Traveller said:


> I promised our relations in Athens that we would go over in the motorhome in the next couple of years. All being well it is off to France and Spain early next year.


Blimey! Was it only last easter (2007) that you took your first trip across to France? Nice plans, Peter 

Gerald


----------



## 92859

*abroad*

Greetings,



> Blimey! Was it only last easter (2007) that you took your first trip across to France? Nice plans, Peter Very Happy
> 
> Gerald


Thanks Gerald, we also did a two week trip to France in June this year as well, and as relatively newcomers we are trying to make the best advantage of the motorhome.

We think we have got almost everything on board now, just a few items to have put right at the next visit to the dealers.

After having six months with no motorhome we feel we have got to get out and use this one as before! 

Greece has always been on the cards but we had to learn more about overseas travel first, our previous trips and the information from members on this site have clearly helped us.


----------



## peejay

Have a great time and don't let those pesky Germans get up the ferry ramp before you :roll: 

pete


----------



## Autoquest

Well hello all.... Have just arrived at camping Kato Allisos - What an adventure  Loads to write about when I get back...


----------



## peejay

Hi AQ;

Hope you're having a good one  

If you like wildcamping then follow the E55 from Kato Alllisos for about 15kms then head NW for Metochi and then Kalogria. There is a long stretch of beach here (Kalogria beach) backed by a pine forest, loads of great wildcamping spots by the beach.....

38.15607 N
21.36774 E

Then as you head south theres also an interesting Saturday morning market just inland at Amaliada. If you want to stay the night then Camping Palouki is good, just a few kms to the west on the coast.

pete


----------



## 92859

*Greece*

Greetings,



> Well hello all.... Have just arrived at camping Kato Allisos - What an adventure Very Happy Loads to write about when I get back...


Looking forward to the tales of your travels Autoquest!


----------



## Autoquest

Pylos - Methoni - Koroni, all fabulous, currently sat looking up at a skylit Mystras. Mani tomorrow.

Thanks for the info Peedee


----------

